# What do you use to clean your enclosure?



## rps (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey, all,

I found a 70 gallon aquarium on Craigslist for $40, so I snatched it up to keep a new tegu in while I build him his adult enclosure. (No, I don't plan on using a screen top.) However, the tank is a little grimy and I'd like to clean it out. Normally, I'd use bleach, but I figure that might harm a tegu (especially a juvenile).

Any suggestions? What do you use to clean out your enclosure? Soap, water, and elbow grease?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 4, 2011)

Dawn dish washing soap I would guess. Works for about everything lol


----------



## got10 (Oct 4, 2011)

dawn dish washing liquid. And white vinegar is what I use to wipe down the inside of the enclosure


----------



## Logie_Bear (Oct 4, 2011)

I use a spray called Avi Clean. Its a citrus all-natural cleaner (no chemicals) that you can find in most pet stores. Usually in the small critter/bird area. Works great, and you wash it off with water and there's not really any lingering oder either!


----------



## Riplee (Oct 5, 2011)

I use my hands...lol


----------



## james.w (Oct 5, 2011)

I use hot water and soap if needed.


----------

